# muy thai in new york



## brothershaw (Jan 30, 2003)

Can anybody recommend any muy thai schools in brooklyn, manhattan or queens. Lowcost (relatively speaking ) would also be nice.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 30, 2003)

I hear a lot of good things about this gym:

http://www.thaiboxing-nyc.com/

All the best to you.


----------

